# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Kimbo vs Predator

## harl

:LOL:  http://www.dump****k.com/media/1141897250/Kimbo_Fight


Add "a l i n" to the url above....

----------


## heavyrotation92

kimbo slice is a bad mother, no doubt about it.

----------


## Liftnainez

thats funny- i JUST watched that a yesterday.. badass.. i only could find 3 of his fights though.. the backyard one, this parking lot, and the underground sean gannon one.. good shit

----------


## needmorestrength

"It can't be over, Im just getting warmed up"LOL

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

Hes training MMA now, and is supposed to be getting something set up in Pride within a year. He is going to get killed.

----------


## Liftnainez

i wudnt bet on that..

----------


## heavyrotation92

> He is going to get killed.



highly doubtful.

----------


## Liftnainez

yup.. he has talent, strength, power, speed and he is GETTING TRAINED to fight.. why would he get killed?

----------


## USfighterFC

> highly doubtful.



He'll get destroyed in Pride. If you think otherwise you really dont know what Pride is. Unless your just saying its highly doubtful that he'll be fighting in Pride.

----------


## Phreak101

Because these guys train for years to kick the shi!t out of everyone in sight. Just because Kimbo can takeand dish out one helluva beating, doesn't mean he will be able to compete in the ranks of Pride Fighting...same reason Butterbean get's his ass kicked every time he tries to fight in Pride....

Kimbo is dead meat...I agree with the above post.

----------


## USfighterFC

So your both serious.........you have got to be kidding me.....he will get absolutely obliterated by EVERY fighter in Pride.

----------


## USfighterFC

Sean Gannon beat Kimbo in an underground street fight. Gannon went on to the UFC and got demolished in less than 1 round by a not even close top tier fighter. You honestly think he'll hang in Pride?

----------


## Phreak101

> So your both serious.........you have got to be kidding me.....he will get absolutely obliterated by EVERY fighter in Pride.


True that, watch the underground fight with Gannon, they don't even let Gannon use his knees against Kimbo! What kinda shit is that?? He is going to get mauled....

----------


## USfighterFC

> yup.. he has talent, strength, power, speed and he is GETTING TRAINED to fight.. why would he get killed?



What makes you think he has talent? Cuz he fought some bum in a backyard or some other guy nobody knows in a parking lot? He's strong no doubt, he's not fast, he's not skilled he's just a scapper who fights any bum who puts the money up.

----------


## Liftnainez

i guess we will wait and see wont we?

----------


## Phreak101

> i guess we will wait and see wont we?


No, he's gonna get annihilated...no question.

----------


## USfighterFC

> i guess we will wait and see wont we?



you ever watch Pride before?

----------


## USfighterFC

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qfYVXA5Iz...g%20highlights

These are people Kimbo can only dream of hanging with.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> you ever watch Pride before?


I dont think these guys even know what Pride is USfighter. If you think Kimbo will make it in Pride, you are sadly mistaken. Yeah, he could probably kill most of the people on the this site, but that doesnt say much. The guy in Pride are serious. Dont get me wrong, I have nothing against Kimbo, he has alot of heart. I dont know how true this is either, but I have seen alot of people mention that he might be popping something before his fights. I just think he has a decent chin, that is until he gets hit by someone in Pride, instead of someone off the street.

----------


## edmen2

kimbo will be a joke in pride just look at bob sapp! fun to watch but really a big joke.

----------


## SPIKE

> "It can't be over, Im just getting warmed up"LOL



Yea when he said that I was like "dam."

----------


## sp9

> kimbo will be a joke in pride just look at bob sapp! fun to watch but really a big joke.



Now Bob Sapp vs Kimbo is right up the Japanese freak show alley.

----------


## SPIKE

What about the big fat guy that helped get Predator up? Man he needs a high dose of Clen , we should get him on the board. LOL

----------


## sp9

> What about the big fat guy that helped get Predator up? Man he needs a high dose of Clen, we should get him on the board. LOL


He is Kimbo's risk management plan if the grocery stores are empty. He can eat on the fat guy for weeks.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SPIKE

I cant seem to find the one where Kimbo loses. Didnt someone say that he lost in a fight?

----------


## NotSmall

> I cant seem to find the one where Kimbo loses. Didnt someone say that he lost in a fight?


Yeah, Gannon whooped him.

----------


## SPIKE

> Yeah, Gannon whooped him.



I heard!!! I have to get my hands on that clip........

----------


## C_Bino

All the Pride talk aside the shot that guy took was a heavy blow. I thought he was gonna be knocked clean out. He musta felt like shit the next morning.

-Bino

----------


## BigRandy

> What makes you think he has talent? Cuz he fought some bum in a backyard or some other guy nobody knows in a parking lot? He's strong no doubt, he's not fast, he's not skilled he's just a scapper who fights any bum who puts the money up.


exactly. b/c he beat up some loser doesnt mean jack

----------


## edmen2

> I cant seem to find the one where Kimbo loses. Didnt someone say that he lost in a fight?


try lookin for ut here someone posted it a while back!

----------


## SPIKE

> try lookin for ut here someone posted it a while back!


I found it on Google. 



http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...695158&q=fight


After seeing the fight I remember seeing it on AR before. Dam good fight.

----------


## edmen2

gannon has a cast iron jaw thats what kept him up. he got hit with some clean shots and didnt go down.

----------


## Timm1704

yeah put him against some of the pride guys, or ufc for that matter, and he will not last long at all. so, he throws the odd haymaker, and takes shots from inept fighters, watch him in there with those who have been training all their lives to punch, kick, knee, elbow and grapple. he is doomed

----------


## Timm1704

just watched that last clip, both guys, in my opinion, were useless

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> All the Pride talk aside the shot that guy took was a heavy blow. I thought he was gonna be knocked clean out. He musta felt like shit the next morning.
> 
> -Bino


Definitely.

----------


## USfighterFC

> All the Pride talk aside the shot that guy took was a heavy blow. I thought he was gonna be knocked clean out. He musta felt like shit the next morning.
> 
> -Bino



He prolly doesnt even remember 5 or so minutes after that punch. it was a hard punch no doubt.

----------


## C_Bino

> I found it on Google. 
> 
> 
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...695158&q=fight
> 
> 
> After seeing the fight I remember seeing it on AR before. Dam good fight.


Nice.

-Bino

----------


## Massacre

Damn.

----------


## harl

I dont know what this guy (predator) was thinking? How do you fight someone with hair all up in your face? It looks like thats why he got popped by that shot that took him down, because he didnt even see it coming.  :LOL:  Why not just fight him blindfolded? I think kimbo would do ok in UFC. Look at Tank he was nothing but a street/bar room brawler and he did good for a little while.

----------


## wanna_c_gains

> I dont know what this guy (predator) was thinking? How do you fight someone with hair all up in your face? It looks like thats why he got popped by that shot that took him down, because he didnt even see it coming.  Why not just fight him blindfolded? I think kimbo would do ok in UFC. Look at Tank he was nothing but a street/bar room brawler and he did good for a little while.


Old UFC he would have done ok.... but with the talent in pride/ufc now he'd wish he was back in some parking lot with a gd 30 count.

----------


## BeerBaron

> I dont know what this guy (predator) was thinking? How do you fight someone with hair all up in your face? It looks like thats why he got popped by that shot that took him down, because he didnt even see it coming.  Why not just fight him blindfolded? I think kimbo would do ok in UFC. Look at Tank he was nothing but a street/bar room brawler and he did good for a little while.


seriously, his periferal vision is like nothing with those dreads. Also with the gannon fight, it seemed like gannon had a few opportunities to clinch and land some knees but only did so towards the end of the fight. That was a wierd ass fight too.

----------


## sonar1234

> Hes training MMA now, and is supposed to be getting something set up in Pride within a year. He is going to get killed.


Really LOL give him Karitanov that would be funny, he would get killed for sure.

----------


## Big Broker 1

Kimbo is a bully...he will get pounded in pride...he looks to have a good punch from the looks of his apponents faces when there done. But he will not do well in mma.....wont happen....he will have a short stay inpride...just my .02

----------


## USfighterFC

> seriously, his periferal vision is like nothing with those dreads. Also with the gannon fight, it seemed like gannon had a few opportunities to clinch and land some knees but only did so towards the end of the fight. That was a wierd ass fight too.



Knees, kicks, chokes were all illegal in the fight. Gannon fought under Kimbos rules.

----------


## R.J

Kimbo is a joke, you can find a guy like him at 3am outside any nightclub in the world. He couldnt cut it with a 170lb pikey!

----------


## Natty99

How big is He? Stats?

----------


## zimmy

> I dont know what this guy (predator) was thinking? How do you fight someone with hair all up in your face? It looks like thats why he got popped by that shot that took him down, because he didnt even see it coming.  Why not just fight him blindfolded? I think kimbo would do ok in UFC. Look at Tank he was nothing but a street/bar room brawler and he did good for a little while.



yah..tank did good until ufc started to gain some actual skill...i mean in tank's day all they had to worry about was a few karate people...and like 2 people who knew how to grapple?

----------


## zimmy

> Knees, kicks, chokes were all illegal in the fight. Gannon fought under Kimbos rules.


so were take downs but kimbo tried too anyway .

----------


## Tony Bologna

Blah blah eh... Kimbo just another ghetto punk with enuff money to buy a camera from K-mart and post his junk on the internet... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
I'm sure the prison system did him well on his fighting skills...

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

kimbo should go on TUF4

----------

